# are the geese destroying my lawn?



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

This winter for the first time (NJ) geese are camping out on my lawn by the dozens. January snowed alot and alot of the grass is covered, my front yard seems to melt faster because of its slope and every day DOZENS of geese squat on my lawn. I understand they are looking for grass to squat on, but i think they are eating my grass too. I often see them pecking deep down into the lawn.

After about 5 years i finally got my lawn perfect (no grubs, no thatch, no fungus) and was looking forward to beautiful 2009 and now i think they're destroying my lawn. so my question is, besides the hundreds of bird droppings, are they damaging my lawn? Secondly how can i keep them off without the usual suggestions. (dog, fence, dog decoy is $60!, sprays won't work because of snow..etc).

i'm not against mother nature, i just don't want the damage. thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> besides the hundreds of bird droppings, are they damaging my lawn?


Ayuh,...

I'm sure the droppings are doing Damage,... 
I believe they're also digging for any greenry they can find as well...


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi...there is lots of information on managing the geese ...just do a google search

http://www.asphodelnorwood.com/Managing%20Nuisance%20Canada%20Geese.pdf

Ive had many customers that lived by the subdivsion ponds/lakes and the geese were there everyday, and the "poop" was the worst part of it...more messy than anything, for the most part they didnt do too much damage, and most of them leave after nesting time is over. 
In your case if they havent been there on a seasonal regular pattern and youre not right by water they most likely wont stay, all the snow has forced them to find feeding spots, but Im sure you can find more accurate information on-line since its become a "problem" in many areas.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Plenty of info on the web:



> Finally, the Canada
> geese's droppings pose various health and physical hazards to
> humans. Goose manure is very slick and can contribute to broken
> ankles and other serious injuries if stepped on. But it also
> ...


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

i've done tons of web surfing, never really found the answer to what they were doing to my lawn though. Are they eating grass? bugs in the grass? If they really aren't doing any damage i will just leave them alone.

Yes, the poop is gross and embaressing when i have guests over. And this is the first season it has happened because its the first time in a long while in NJ we have had steady snow covering most of the grassy areas they used to hang out in. I know they will leave with warmer weather, its the damage now i'm concerned about.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*Yes, they are eating the grass*

but they are not harming the lawn as they do not eat the roots. All they eat is grass and when you look at a dried poop, you will see it is just hay. It will help fertilize the lawn just like leaving the grass clippings will. Our property is waterfront and we have shared it with the geese for forty years.
Relax and do not worry.. Spring will be here soon.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

zircon said:


> Relax and do not worry.. Spring will be here soon.


Don't think so.....



> goose fecal matter has been linked to the spread of diseases and bacterial infections(CDC





> U.S. Assistant Secretary for Fish and Wildlife Craig Manson reports that the birds have caused numerous fatal airplane crashes; public beaches in several States have been closed due to excessive fecal coliform levels traced to the geese; and that aggressive geese have bitten and injured people while nesting and brood-rearing. Many farmers and homeowners tell horror stories of crops and lawns eaten away and ponds and yards filled with potentially virulent poop. A pound of poop per day per goose. Count yer geese and do the math!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

so throw a string of firecrackers out there, and if one has a heart attack and dies, you get supper too!

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

so throw a string of firecrackers out there, and if one has a heart attack and dies, you get supper too!:thumbup::thumbsup::yes::laughing:


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to use a paint ball gun. If you have a place to dump them use a .22 cal sub sonic not much louder than a BB gun I use it on varments around the yard so I don't bother neighbors.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Put out a couple of plastic swans to scare the geese away. This is commonly done at golf courses, but the geese can walk a long ways to be on the green and confront people.

If that does not work, grab a putter and club them. - Make sure your state does have them then on the protected list, since you only defense will be citing the classic case where a golfer was acquited on the murder charge because of self-defense.

They can be very nasty and dangerous at times!!!

Dick


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

OK Geese are migratory and Federally protected. Don't shoot or smack them. If you get caught it's $25K per bird. They are eating your yard. You need a dog. Preferably one with a lot of energy. They will leave but the dog is the only thing that works. Trust me on this I used to be the turf manager for 7 golf courses.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a border collie..... or firecrackers...

DM


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Geese are terrified of GREEN laser pointers! $10 on ebay, lots of fun too


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

Firecrakers won't work they get used to them. I had a "bang gun" and they got used to that. Dog is the solution. Australian shepard is probably the best.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Really??

Geese get used to packs of firecrackers going off at their feet? :laughing:
I've never seen that


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

They get use to the extent they move away but don't leave. I could tell you stories from the golf courses and you'd just shake your head. They can become pretty adaptable but they do not like dogs. Period.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay so now dog pee all over my yard is better than goose crap? No way.


Update since February: My lawn is greener than Augusta right now so the answer to the question is "are the geese destorying my lawn" the answer is NO.

although it was quite a gross spring cleanup 4 weeks ago..i filled up an entire garbage bag of hardened poop after i got done thatching.


----------

